# Monitors -- Features and What YOU Recommend



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

In light of the other monitor thread, let's talk about what you recommend for current monitor models.

What are the features you are shopping for?

What sort of connectors do you feel are mandatory?

Do you prefer the matte finishes on the screen over the very common highly reflective surfaces on most LCDs?

What monitor would you buy if budget wasn't a limit and why?


----------



## Pmadd (Aug 24, 2013)

For me, I need IPS, dual link DVI, and a matte finish on the screen.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm very happy with my Thunderbolt Display ;P


----------



## kaniini (Aug 24, 2013)

Displayport, large size and >1080p native resolution.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

@Pmadd, matte finish --- pretty good in all working environment (high natural light, a dark room, etc.)?

Leaning for matte finish since glare is bit much for me typically and results in covering the windows up.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 24, 2013)

DisplayPort, IPS or variant. None of the TN stuff. >=1080p, at least 24".


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 24, 2013)

Matte finish, slim design, at least 24", no built-in speakers, at least 1080p, DisplayPort and HDMI are required.


----------



## Pmadd (Aug 24, 2013)

@buffalooed matte is great overall, but in high light it's not the best.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 24, 2013)

Macbook monitor. No complaints, works in nearly all conditions.


----------



## wdq (Aug 24, 2013)

If I was to pick up any monitor I'd probably go and get the ASUS PQ321Q. That's the new 31.5" 4K monitor that costs $3,500. Pricey, and way past the perfect cost to performance ratio of the 2560x1440 monitors, but if money isn't an issue, why not? 


A matte finish is a must, I also prefer it if the monitor has a small and matte bezel.
DVI is really the only input I care about at this point in time, but going into the future a DisplayPort would be preferred. 
VESA mounting holes are a must.
A high pixel density is a must, I don't want to see pixels from where I'm sitting. 
I prefer monitors that can be adjusted to be dimly lit. 
I prefer monitors that don't have obtrusive lights, and if they do having the ability to turn the light off in the menu is great.
The buttons can't be on the left and right side of the monitor. 
I prefer monitors that have physical buttons, and no power bricks. 
Realistic colors are a must.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

I am lazy, what is the Displayport rage all about?   Benefits?


----------



## wdq (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I am lazy, what is the Displayport rage all about?   Benefits?


From my understanding DisplayPort has quite a bit more throughput when compared to something like dual link DVI meaning you can power much higher resolutions at a much higher refresh rate. They can also be daisy changed if you use compatible monitors.  DisplayPort also supports sound which means it could be a good replacement or alternative to HDMI in the future. 

Right now support for DisplayPort in monitors and televisions is still very minimal. On the other hand pretty much every high end graphics card out there has at least one DisplayPort, and the more high end ones, especially the AMD ones, have several DisplayPorts.


----------



## Zen (Aug 25, 2013)

Dammit. Thought this thread was going to be on the subject of monitoring services 

I'm just using some LG (IPS224) - overall I look for at least 22"/1080p/IPS/2-5ms resp time. Nothing special.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Aug 25, 2013)

IPS, high pixel density, at least 1920×1080, external power brick, 12v input preferred. My ghetto UPS doesn't have an inverter, everything runs directly off 12v.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 26, 2013)

Price of monitor is double in my country so I am going to purchase "dell s2240L"


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

.



dmmcintyre3 said:


> IPS, high pixel density, at least 1920×1080, external power brick, 12v input preferred. My ghetto UPS doesn't have an inverter, everything runs directly off 12v.



Oh, do tell about your UPS.  Self made, off grid or some sort of busted gear hack? 12V DC is like telco lite (typically 48V)


----------



## fisle (Aug 26, 2013)

IPS panel, 16:10 ratio, sleek, minimal design, no weird touch buttons or other weird stuff. I like thin borders.


----------

